# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > BOXING / FIGHTING / WRESTLING >  UFC 68 Streamed Live Free Now!

## Tony Bologna

http://www.stickam.com/profile/wrestlingtv

Click the small image and zoom it to make it bigger...

Sorry for the sh!tty stream just found the link...

----------


## D-Bo Dre

Damnn!!! Good Find.. I was about to head to a bar to catch it.. guess I'll just stay home and drink my own beer  :AaGreen22:  Thanks Tony, you just saved me $50..

----------


## Tony Bologna

Your welcome, it works for me for now I wanted to head out to a sports bar myself too but i got to be up a 6am,... I know im gonna DL the better quality later. Hope ya enjoy bro. :Wink/Grin:

----------


## D-Bo Dre

what the hell happened to the audio??? Some other ppl are talking and shit..

----------


## Tony Bologna

I have know fvcking idea but this is fvcked up...

----------


## D-Bo Dre

Damn, it was too good to be true anyways  :LOL:  - thats some wierd ass ppl talking though.. guess I'll just watch it on mute  :Frown:

----------


## Tony Bologna

Yo perfectly streamed no BS here 

http://www.mma-tv.net/main.php?langid=1&pageid=1&style=

just sign up and gotta have winamp.com

damn finaly got it... :AaGreen22:

----------


## D-Bo Dre

so its not a live stream? each fight has to be downloaded individually?

----------


## Tony Bologna

naw bro register with the site and select a stream at the top right corner their is 3 streams going. It's live but almost over, tho main events on in minutes.

----------


## Panzerfaust

Total domination by Couture thus far....

This is actually a good fight...

5th round coming up...

----------


## BigBrad330

keep us posted

----------


## Panzerfaust

Don't even have to hear the decision, Couture is the new HW UFC champion!

----------


## zimmy

jesus...i know your tired...but if you are loosing and some one gives you a good chance at an armbar...TAKE IT ....jeez 

I'm glad some one took the belt away from that newb.

----------


## D-Bo Dre

RANDY IS THE NEW CHAMP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Tim has been  :Owned:  by a 43yr old!!

----------


## notorious_mem

damnnnn

----------


## Panzerfaust

You know what's sad though?


Randy now has to be sacrificed and decapitated by CroCop.  :Tear:

----------


## zimmy

the lambert fight btw... is a GREAT show of why you DON'T drop your hands when you kick like almost everyone in the UFC does.

yah...he's such a good guy to have to get owned by crocop  :Frown:

----------


## Panzerfaust

> jesus...i know your tired...but if you are loosing and some one gives you a good chance at an armbar...TAKE IT ....jeez



Take it easy there Rickson!




 :LOL:

----------


## heavyhitter08

> the lambert fight btw... is a GREAT show of why you DON'T drop your hands when you kick like almost everyone in the UFC does.
> 
> *yah...he's such a good guy to have to get owned by crocop*



Randy should re-retire on top  :AaGreen22:

----------


## $$TML 4 LIFE$$

I was out of my seat through out that whole fight!!!!! I cant believe randy outstruck tim. WOW and tims eye was ****ed. Im lookin forward to randy vs crocop and once again ill be doubtin randy....

----------


## Geezy

Im glad Randy got it, if he wouldve lost to that guy, that really wouldve been sad...Well at least Crocop will have more of a fight on his hands now, IMO.

----------


## Hunter

> You know what's sad though?
> 
> 
> Randy now has to be sacrificed and decapitated by CroCop.


That sucks bad that is why I wont watch it. Randy will make a fight of it but he will get caught only a matter of time. I mean Crocop is the second best heavyweight in the world. Randy is probably right around number 5.

Fedor
Crocop
Nog 
Barnett
Couture.

----------


## nalbano34

I am amazed....Happy....but amazed!

----------


## zimmy

> Take it easy there Rickson!



haha 
 :1laugh:

----------


## D-Bo Dre

> That sucks bad that is why I wont watch it. Randy will make a fight of it but he will get caught only a matter of time. I mean Crocop is the second best heavyweight in the world. Randy is probably right around number 5.
> 
> Fedor
> Crocop
> Nog 
> Barnett
> Couture.



Yo Mn_Fighter,, Your aviator finally became a reality last night.. Tim was running scared for sure  :LOL:

----------

